

In North Dakota, Boom, Bust and Oil - rgarcia
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/09/travel/north-dakota-oil-boom.html

======
bkjelden
Nice article. The photos filled me with longing for my home state.

Whenever I read accounts of cross country trips people take to see America, a
lot of times their only experience with the great plains is speeding across
them on I-80 or I-90. This is too bad. I'd strongly recommend anyone embarking
on a trip to find some interesting sounding landmarks or parks in the region,
get off the beaten path, and go see them. The landmarks themselves may not be
that impressive, but you'll get to experience an openness and seclusion that
I've come to realize, as I've lived in bigger cities, very few people ever
experience. The quaint little small towns dotting the prairie are interesting
too.

------
Animats
Even if the oil and gas boom continues, it won't involve many people. Oil and
gas wells, once producing, are unattended.

~~~
protomyth
These are fracking sites, not traditional oil wells. They don't have water
pipelines to them nor oil / gas pipelines away. They have quite a bit of
traffic to and from.

